# new to model trains - G scale track question



## packerfannate (Dec 19, 2011)

I am brand new to model trains. My step son was given a Bachmann North Star Express model train from his grandfather. I had to order some new parts but we got it working. Now that it is running I have noticed that some of the track pieces should be replaced. My question is, does all G Scale track use the same standard size and measurements? If I purchase G Scale track from another manufacturer will it work with my step son's Bachmann train?


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2012)

The most common G track size is code 332 and this is what comes in the Bachmann sets, but it is hollow steel track.

LGB, Aristocraft, USA Trains, Massoth, Train-Li all make the code 332 in solid brass as well as nickel plated and some is stainless. All of these mate with each other. Important ther is they are all code 332. Sometimes you can even get aluminum form Aristo and LGB. Train-Li has plastic track for display purposes.

Other types are code 197, 200, and 250. This is rail height and there are adapters to make code 250 match code 332.


----------

